# כלה עושה תוכניות ואלוהים צוחק עליה ומוריד לה



## תומישה (28/10/12)

כלה עושה תוכניות ואלוהים צוחק עליה ומוריד לה 
גשם. 

או - מי פנוי לקרדיטים טריים?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/10/12)

אני!


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

שלא תגידו שאני לא משקיעה - מתנות לאורחים 
השעה 6 בבוקר ואני ממשיכה עם הקרדיטים...
אז תסלחו לי על אי הסדר, הראש שלי עדיין לא התעורר

אז כמו שסיכמנו אני בחורה מאוד פונקציונלית - היו דברים שלא הייתי מוכנה בשום פנים ואופן להוציא עליהם כסף
ומצד שני -רווחת האורח שלי הייתה דאגה ראשונה שלי.

התחלתי לשוטט באתרים השונים למתנות - כאלה עם ערך מוסף, כאלה בלי ערך מוסף
אבל לא מצאתי שום מתנה שתספק אותי ותהיה בתקציב שקיבלתי

כשהגעתי לאתר - light in the box (לא יודעת אם מותר קישור...)
מצאתי את המתנה המושלמת והופ - ביצעתי הזמנה.

טיפ: תמיד תמיד לשים לב שלא עברתן את המכסה של 200$ כולל משלוח כי אז המכס עולה על המשלוח
+ להשתדל לא לשלוח למשרדי החברה/מקום העבודה - מאותה סיבה
אז שילמתי עוד קנס על המשלוח ועדיין יצא זול מכל מתנה שראיתי בארץ.

את התמונה שהופיעה על המתנה עיבדתי קצת והיא הפכה ללוגו החתונה.
האריזות נעשו על ידי צוות מומחה של בנות דודות חרוצות בבוקר של שישי 
במה שנראה כמו מפעל עטיפה במרפסת של סבתא...

וכך, לכל אורח חיכתה מתנה על השולחן במקום הישיבה.

תמונות - אם יצליח לעלות שתים בו זמנית - 
מפעל האריזה והמתנות מחכות על השולחן...


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

אז, אי אפשר שתי תמונות במכה... מתנות לאורחים 
התמונה...


----------



## Bobbachka (31/10/12)

אפשר הסבר על המתנה? 
אני לא ממש מצליחה להבין מהתמונה במה מדובר...


----------



## תומישה (31/10/12)

צודקת+תמונה 
מדובר במחזיק מפתחות שמצידו האחד ציור של זוג מתוק שמתחתן
כשהשמות שלנו כתובים באנגלית + תאריך החתונה
מהצד השני מדובר בפותחן בקבוקי בירה
את המתנה עטפנו בצלופן וצירפנו ברכה
והנחנו לכל אורח על השולחן

מצרפת תמונה יותר ברורה...


----------



## Bobbachka (31/10/12)

מקסים!


----------



## pipidi (28/10/12)

קדימה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (28/10/12)




----------



## behappy (28/10/12)

אני!!


----------



## ronitvas (28/10/12)

בדיוק אתמול רציתי לשלוח לך מסר..... 
מוכנה!!!


----------



## תומישה (28/10/12)

טוב, שלא תחשבו שאני לא מגיבה... 
המחשב פה תקוע על הוסף קובץ!!!


----------



## תומישה (28/10/12)

מתחילה במקטעים מאחר ולא זורם לי פה האינטרנט.. 
אז בצורה לא שגרתית מתחילה דווקא מהסוף...

אין דבר כזה חתונה מושלמת, חתונה יכולה להיות הכי טובה (ומבחינתי הכי ריאלית) שיכולה להיות ולא יותר.
אני כמובן לא מציעה לזלזל או לא להשקיע או להיות לא אכפתיים, 
אבל בסופו של דבר, שמלה שנקרעת (לא עלינו), יין שנשפך, גשם מבול שיורד באוקטובר "שנה שעברה באוקטובר לא היה לי אירוע אחד שלא עשינו בחוץ"
האנשים שרוצים לשמוח בשמחתכם ישמחו בשמחתכם
אנשים שרוצים לקטר ימצאו על מה לקטר

תמונה מהחופה ויאללה מתחילים...


----------



## תומישה (28/10/12)

אז הבנתי שצריך להציג את עצמנו וזה... 
טיפטיפ (29) ותושי (31) 
מכירים בדיוק שלוש שנים (ויומיים) בחתונה 
ועל כן גם נבחר התאריך.

לוירטואליה יש חשיבות רבה בחיי וגם ההכרות עם הבחור של חיי הייתה וירטואלית באתר היכרויות.
כן, יש זוגות אמיתיים שיוצאים משם  

אני חיפאית במקור ותושי כרמיאלי שעבר להרצליה עוד בתקופת הצבא
אני עברתי אליו להרצליה לדירה משלנו אי שם לפני שנתיים וקצת 
והיום גרים בבורגנות בקרית השרון (don't say נתניה!)

והנה תמונה מהמקדימים...


----------



## המרחפת (28/10/12)

איזו אווירה נעימה!!! 
הסתכלתי בתמונה, וזה מה שעלה לי לראש.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (29/10/12)

מחכים להמשך...


----------



## תומישה (29/10/12)

זהירות חפירה (לא היה פעם אייקון של חפירה??) 
ברשותכן אדלג על חלק ההצעה...
רק אציין שהגיעה אחרי כמעט שנתיים יחד, יומיים לפני, וידענו שגם החתונה צריכה לסבוב סביב אותו תאריך
וכך נבחר יום חמישי ה-25.10 (אמרתי קרדיטים טריים או לא?)

המשימה הראשונה אחרי ההצעה הייתה מבחינתנו לבחור אולם שגם פנוי בתאריך שרצינו, 
סבבנו באזור חיפה והצפון (די קשה כשאתם גרים בהרצליה) עד שהגענו לכחול - 
הים שהוא אלמנט כל כך חשוב בעיניי, העיצוב היפה אבל סופית קנו אותנו בטעימות הקטנות שהעלו תוך כדי השיחה.
חשבנו שהגענו למקום הנכון - כחול אשר על שפת הים - על חופה של חיפה.

אני לא יכולה שכחול היו לא בסדר כי רשמית בסופו של דבר הכל היה בסדר אבל בתהליך, בזמן החופה וגם לאחר האירוע ההתנהלות של מנהל האירוע בעיקר התישה אותנו 
זה התחיל בדברים קטנים, ביקשנו 350 מעטפות + 50 ספייר כי כנראה נוציא עוד הזמנות וכשהתחלנו את החלוקה גילינו שלא קיבלנו
(מזכירה לכם שכל פיפס כזה הוא עוד נסיעה מיותרת ומבזבזת זמן מהרצליה/נתניה לחיפה), 
בבוקר של החתונה כשהכנתי את הפתקים (כן, כן, הכל ברגע האחרון אצלי) גילינו את אותה הבעיה, 
הויכוח עימי על שעת החופה שבו אמר: ״ממילא אחרי השקיעה לא רואים את הים אז מה אכפת לך מהשעה?״ - חמוד, אתה יורה לאולם שלך ברגליים... 
נכון הנה אני מודה, הוא צדק לגבי השעה אבל גם כשאתה צודק אתה צריך לדעת לעשות זאת בדרך הנכונה...
ביום האירוע עצמו החופה הייתה אמורה להיות בחוץ על הדק שמשקיף לים אך כמובן שכלה עושה תוכניות ואלוהים מוריד לה גשם 
ובצהריים קיבלנו הודעה שהם לא לוקחים סיכון ומכניסים את החופה פנימה - החלטה חכמה ומוצדקת 
רק שאת קבלת הפנים לא טרחו להכניס ואז התחיל הבלגן - אנשים הגיעו ונוצר צוואר בקבוק בכניסה כי בחורה אחת לא השתלטה על כל הפתקים וסירבה לעזרה מאחות החתן, 
הכספת לא הייתה במקום וגם לא העטים והמעטפות - בקיצור בלאגן ואין משהו שאני שונאת יותר מבלגן. 
סאגת העטים והמעטפות נפתרה רק אחרי שצרחתי על הצלמים (מסכנים שלי, מתוקים שלי, כבר מפרגנת) שעוד שנייה אני תופסת את מנהל האירוע 
ועושה בו שמות והצלם שלנו נעלם לשנייה וחזר עם מנהל האירוע. 
גם לאחר האירוע הטרטור נמשך ונאלצנו להגיע שלא לצורך לאולם לאסוף משהו שנשכח שנאמר לנו שהוא שם אך בכלל לא היה שם...
בקיצור - מנהל אירוע זה משהו חשוב - רצוי להתעקש לפגוש אותו מראש ובדיעבד אני מתחרטת על העבודה איתו - היה לא כיף!


----------



## תומישה (29/10/12)

ולמי שלא מעוניינת בחפירות - סיכום-אולם-כחול 
לחיים השף יש ידי זהב 
הברמנים היו תותחים והשקיעו בנו 
האולם יפיפייה ולא זקוק לשדרוגים בכלל בעיצוב הבסיסי (ולא, אל תקחו עשן/בועות מהם - בקושי הייתה בועה וחצי) 
האולם מתאים לגג 350 בחורף כשבכל בפנים וכן חברים אוקטובר גם אם אתם משלמים מחירון קיץ הוא תחילת החורף ובעל סיכוי לגשם.

מצד שני, מנהל האירוע הנוכחי הוא על הפנים. וכל חתונה צריכה מנהל אירוע תותח. 

לסיכום הסיכום - לא בטוחה שהייתי ממליצה לסגור שם שלא בעונת הקיץ, ממליצה לעקוב ולוודא אחריהם אלף פעמים שקיבלתם מה שרציתם 
ועוד יותר מציעה להתעקש לפגוש את מנהל האירוע מראש - כי עם מנהל האירוע הנוכחי לא הייתי מסכימה לעבוד. 

בתמונה - החופה הסטנדרטית היפיפיה של כחול בפנים כי בחוץ היה מבוליישן + סידורי פרחים - שעוד נדבר עליהם...

ועכשיו קצת עבודה...
מבטיחה לשוב בערב!


----------



## behappy (29/10/12)

רגע, חייבת לשאול אותך משהו ותעני במסר 
יש רק מנהל אירוע אחד עכשיו? לצערי אני חושבת שאני יודעת על מי מדובר...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לנו בהתחלה סגרו עם מישהו אחד - נראה לי זה שלכם, ולאחר מכן למזלנו הרב עוד לפני שעשינו משהו, החליפו לנו למנהל אירוע תותח ומעולה.

(גם אנחנו התחתנו בכחול והיינו מאוד מאוד מרוצים)

וכמובן,
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## תומישה (29/10/12)

כבר לא היה לי כח, אבל כנראה שהייתי צריכה 
להתעקש ולבקש להחליף מנהל אירוע

הוא היה קטסטרופה.

לא רוצה להגיד שהרס לי את הערב, 
אבל גרם להרבה מאוד טרטורים מיותרים!


----------



## behappy (29/10/12)

מבינה את התסכול 
אבל לא נורא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




זה מאחוריכם!!


----------



## hillala8 (30/10/12)

אז מה הספור עם הפרחים 
סיקרנת אותי


----------



## behappy (29/10/12)

אוי ואבוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רק עכשיו קראתי את זה.
אני מנחשת בדיוק במי מדובר ולדעתי צריך לכתוב עליו מכתב מסודר ומאוד מאוד חד משמעי להנהלה.
יש להם אולם מדהים וצוות נהדר, ומנהל אירוע שמחרב להם את המוניטין!!!
כל האוכל הטוב והתאורה החכמה והאקוסטיקה והנוף מתגמדים, אחרי שחווים כזו אינטראקציה עם מנהל אירוע כזה! זה ממש מקומם אותי, במיוחד כי התחתנתי שם ואני מכירה את הנפשות הפועלות.

ובנימה אחרת-
עבר, נגמר, זה מאחוריכם והעיקר התוצאה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hillala8 (29/10/12)

היי, אני אשמח לקבל במסר את שם מנהל האירוע 
סגרנו איתם למרץ, ואני אשמח לשמוע מי זה כדי שאבקש להחליף אם ייתנו לנו אותו...


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

שלחתי לך בפרטי יקירה, עדכני אותי אם את זקוקה 
למידע נוסף


----------



## ronitvas (29/10/12)

לבקשתך, אייקון שיכול להתאים לחפירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ולכן אני חושבת שצריך לדאוג למישהו חיצוני (גם אם זה עולה עוד כסף....)
ממשיכה לקרוא בשקיקה


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

לא היו נותנים לנו להביא מישהו חיצוני ותודה על 
את החפירה


----------



## ronitvas (30/10/12)

מה זאת אומרת לא נותנים 
את מודיעה שיש לך מפיק חיצוני (או איך שתרצי לקרוא לזה) מטעמך.
מאוד מקובל וממש לא משהו שהם יכולים להחליט בשבילך


----------



## behappy (30/10/12)

אבל 
זו עוד הוצאה כספית שלא תמיד הזוג מסוגל ומוכן להוציא. גם כך התשלומים לאולם/לגן הם גבוהים, והאולם מצידו מחויב לספק מנהל אירוע. ברור לגמרי שמנהל האירוע של האולם ידאג לאינטרסים של האולם (ולכן תמיד טוב שיש איזה הורה או אח/ות שבודקים שלא מתחילים לארגן לקראת סגירה מוקדם מדי, להוציא קינוחים בזמן שנקבע וכו) אבל הוא אמור גם לדאוג לכך שהאירוע יעבור בלי בעיות ובטח ובטח בלי להטריד את בני הזוג! 

מה שהלך ב"כחול" באירוע של תומישה הוא פשוט חוצפה בעיניי והתרשלות של האולם ואנשי השירות שבו, למלא את התפקידים שלהם כראוי.


----------



## ronitvas (30/10/12)

נכון, מסכימה שזה עוד סכום להוציא 
אבל אם לוקחים מפיק רק ליום האירוע ההוצאות קטנות. אני יודעת שהשירות הזה לא מקובל בארץ, אבל לדעתי לקחת מישהו מהמשפחה או החברים ולמנות אותו זה אופציה פחות עדיפה בעיני.
כל אחד צריך להתמקד בתפקיד שלו.... חתן, כלה, הורים, אורחים וכיוב'.....
אני רק יכולה להגיד לך שאני בקיץ יצאתי לשתי חתונות ללוות ביום האירוע בלבד והעובדים שלי יוצאים במהלך השנה המוווון ללוות רק ביום האירוע עצמו (בעיקר בר/בת מצווה)


----------



## gitaast (29/10/12)

מזל טוב!! 
החתונה זה נחמד ומרגש והכל.. אבל לא מה שחשוב באמת.. מה שחשוב זה שתהיו מאושרים ושיהיו לכם חיי נישואים קסומים


----------



## תומישה (29/10/12)

אולי אני ריאלית מדי... לא יהיו לנו חיי נישואי 
נישואים קסומים... קסומים יש רק באגדות,
יהיו מריבות ויהיו ויכוחים ויהיו אי הסכמות
צריך לדעת שאין דבר כזה מושלם, ולדעת להבין, להיות סובלני 
ולראות איך חיים יחד.
זו המטרה - לחיות יחד בשלווה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/10/12)

על הגישה 
המאד מפוכחת שלך. 

מאד התחברתי למה שכתבת ואני מאחלת לכם שתדעו להמשיך לאהוב אחד את השני גם בתוך הויכוחים, הקשיים ואי ההסכמות.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (29/10/12)

מסכימה מאוד עם הגישה... לפי הטעימה הראשונה מהקרדיטים ברור לי שאת אישה שאפשר ללמוד ממנה הרבה


----------



## תומישה (29/10/12)

חכי חכי עוד הפתעות בדרך  
ועכשיו לחזור לעבודה לפני שיקרעו אותי במכות פה...


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (29/10/12)

מזל טוב והמון אושר!


----------



## PrettyOK (29/10/12)

אפשר המשך???? 
זאת יפית דרך אגב


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

אהובה שלי, אני אקדיש גם לכן פוסט... יאללה... 
נעבור קצת לדברים טובים...

או איך כמעט סגרתי צלמים כשתושי היה בשירותים...

לפגישה עם "וןניל - צילום בטעם", הגענו אחרי פגישה מאוד לא מוצלחת עם "הר שלג - צלמים" 
5 דקות לתוך השיחה עם אילן קופל הייתי מאוהבת ורציתי לסגור.
הקליק, הציניות, המקצועיות - הרגשתי שזה זה.
אילן צ'יפר אותנו במקום והוסיף לנו עוד אלבום והגדלה (שלא יהיה ריב בין הוריי הגרושים)
ובעוד שתושי הלך לשירותים, אני כבר שלפתי פנקס שיקים וכמעט סגרתי עסקה 

תושי יצא מהשירותים ועצר אותי ואחרי קפיצה קצרה לדי ג'י (כבר מספרת...) 
חזרנו לוניל וסגרנו את העניין.

אילן והצוות היו מהממים, ליוו אותנו בהבנה, בהנאה, בצחוקים ובמסירות
כמו שציינתי קודם, כשהייתי עצבנית, הם ניגשו לפתור את הבעיה גם אם לא הייתה באחריותם 

כל בקשה נענתה בחיוב וזרמו איתנו בצורה מדהימה.

גם את צילומי המגנטים עשינו דרכם - והתגובה הייתה מעולה!!!! 
התמונות היו מהממות ונראה שכמעט כולם יצאו עם מגנט הבייתה.

אילן נשאר איתנו עד אחרוני האורחים... כלומר סלואו אחרון שלנו כמעט לבד
ובשעה 2 כשנפרד ממנו הבטיח שלמחרת כל החומרים כבר אצלנו - וכך היה.

במעמד זה רוצה להודות לו מאוד - אילן אתה מס' 1 !!!!!

מצרפת תמונה שמראה כמה אילן זרם איתנו... השעה 2 בלילה, תושי די שיכור
ואילן - עוד כוחו במותניו


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

כשאורחים מתקשרים אליך למחרת ואומרים לך - איזו 
מסיבה מטורפת הייתה....

אז את יודעת שבחרת את הדי ג'י הנכון...

זה הזמן לגלות לכן עוד משהו על עצמי:
אני שונאת להתמקח, שונאאאתתתתתתתת!!!!
אני מעדיפה לשלם יותר, לצאת ולא לסגור עסקה ולא להתמקח, זה עושה לי רע על הנשמה...

ואחרי ההקדמה הזו - 
לפגישה עם פפריקה הגענו מיד אחרי הפגישה עם וניל (יושבים בצידו השני של הכביש)
והאמת - לא התחברתי, ירון הרגיש לי קריר ואני דם חם אני.

כדור ההרגעה הראשון שלי היה חתונתה של חברתי הטובה שגם בה הוא די-ג'ה
שם הבנתי סופית שעשיתי את הבחירה הנכונה ושיש לנו זיווג מושלם.
ירון היה מדהים, קשוב הרחבה הייתה מלאה ללא הפסקה 
את כל הבקשות המציקות שלי והשירים העלומים שחפרתי לו עליהם בפגישת המוסיקה - הוא ניגן אחד לאחד.

כמובן מאוד עוזר ה- די ג'י בוקס שלהם או איך שלא קוראים לאפליקציה שלהם -
שבה יכולנו להאזין לשירים, לבחור אותם והכל יצא בפלט לקראת הפגישה
(או במקרה שלנו, לתת את הסיסמא לבנות דודה ולהוריד מאיתנו את הנטל  )

גולת הכותרת הייתה ללא ספק, הסוד השמור ביותר במדינה בשנה האחרונה, שיר שבירת הכוס שלנו:
עיבוד מיוחד שירון עשה לשיר "מה יש לך גברת לוין" - שמי החדש עם שבירת הכוס 

לסיכום היה לא זול אבל שווה כל שקל 
ירון מדהים ומוכשר ואין מילים לתאר כמה אני מעריכה אותו 
ירון מס' 1 - ממליצה בחום בחום בחום בחום !!!!

בתמונה - ירון אתה מס' 1 !


----------



## PrettyOK (30/10/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה!!! 
המוזיקה הייתה מעולה!!!


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

ראיתי תמונות מגנטים שלך ושל יעלי מהרחבה וזה 
וזה אולי המקום לדבר על וירטואליה...

כפי שכבר חשפתי לוירטואליה קשר הדוק לחיי,
את יפית (המקסימה שמגיבה פה) ויעלי הכרתי בפורום מתחתנים
לפני שנה בהצעה...
חתונה אחר חתונה עברה ואז הגיע תורי, האחרונה...
והנה, הן הגיעו, למרות ההיכרות הקצרה,
שמחו איתי בחתונה, רקדו, השתוללו, 
היו מדהימות וחמודות ו... אין מילים עוד מה.

יקירות שלי אוהבת אתכן המון...
יפיתוש, את מרשה לי לעלות תמונה?


----------



## PrettyOK (30/10/12)

אני בכיף...


----------



## PrettyOK (30/10/12)

וזאת ההזדמנות שלי גם.. 
להגיד לך עד כמה אני אוהבת! וכמה אני שמחה שנפגשנו!
וכמה כיף זה להכיר ככה אנשים טובים, שאני בטוחה שימשיכו איתי לאורך החיים ויעברו איתי עוד הרבה שמחות בדרך!
אוהבת המון!!!
ויאללה - תמשיכי!!


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

אבל השעה כבר 2300 צריך לישון... 
ידעת שבבוקר אחרי החתונה קמתי כבר ב0730?


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

למי שפספסה נוסף למעלה מתנות לחתונה ו 
ואני ממשיכה עם ההזמנה...

במקור רציתי הזמנה פשוטה פשוטה פשוטה ובנאלית 
מהאלה שבאים עם מגנט 
ואז החלטתי ברוב טפשותי לעצב את ההזמנה בעצמי
אחרי ביקורת לא אוהדת מחברה טובה ומבינה
דיברתי עם חבר מהעבודה הקודמת וביקשתי טובה
הבחור עשה קסמים וניסים ושלח לי קובץ מוכן להדפסה 

את ההזמנות הדפסתי בדפוס אוניברסיטת תל אביב -
שקל לכל גלויה צבעונית דו צדדית
שעלה לי בשלושה ביקורים 
כי היה קצת בלאגן עם הפתיחה של המקום בחופשת הסמסטר

ועל המגנטים לא ויתרתי - עיצבתי אותם בעצמי, הדפסתי, גזרתי, הדבקתי וצירפתי למעטה.
בדיעבד - בזבוז זמן ואנרגיות מיותר. 
הייתי מוותרת על השטויות ונשארת רק עם ההזמנה.


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

אני מקווה שהתמונה למעלה המושקעת תכף תעלה... 
בנתיים תמונה של המקרר עמוס המגנטים - 364 במספר.


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

אופס יצא עקום ועכשיו הפסקה לפני השמלה 
כי צריכה לחשוב מסודר מה כותבת...
כבר יודעת שתהיה חפירה...


----------



## תומישה (30/10/12)

אה אה! תושי עדיין ישן ושכחתי SAVE THE DATE 
וזה מתחבר עם ההזמנה אז בואו נתקתק עוד אחד לפני יום העבודה ושמלת הכלה...

כאמור, הלוגו הנבחר הוא לוגו החתונה והוא שליווה אותנו.
מאחר ועמדה לפנינו שנה של המתנה -
שוגר לאוויר במייל ובפייסבוק SAVE THE DATE 
בו הסתפקתי בעיצוב שלי
(ובכן, היו 4/5 עיצובים, אני חושבת שאפילו בזמנו שיתפתי פה בבחירה...)


----------



## talhartman (2/11/12)

איזו הזמנה מדליקה


----------



## numi70 (30/10/12)

נכנסתי רק לרגע והחזרת אותי 5 שנים אחורה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני התחתנתי בכחול ב 25.10.2007, והייתי פעילה כאן בזמנו, ונכנסתי לבדוק משהו לחברה עכשיו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מבאס לשמוע שהתאכזבתם מההתנהלות, ובכל מקרה מאחלת לכם חיי נישואים מאושרים ושלוים.
מזל טוב!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/10/12)

מזל טוב! 
מחכה להמשך


----------



## תומישה (31/10/12)

לא יאומן עד כמה אני שומרת לסוף את עניין השמלה 
אז בואו נדבר  קצת על איפור ושיער...

בתחילת דרכי כמאורסת טרייה כתבתי וקראתי גם הרבה 
בפורום מתחתנים ושם צצה לה הכלה מאיה (שראיתי אותה אח"כ גם כאן
עם אותה ההמלצה)
וזה המקום - להגיד לה תודה ענקית.
התחברתי ל-יפית קובי בפייסבוק ובאחד הימים ראיתי שפירסמה
איפור+שיער ללא תוספות וללא אביזרים כולל הגעה לאן שהכלה רוצה
ב-1000 שקלים.
הגעתי אליה לניסיון וסגרנו.
ביום החתונה יפית הגיעה לפני הזמן (אחד הדברים שאני הכי שונאתתתתת
זה איחורים)
שתינו, שוחחנו, קפצנו ואז התחלנו בהכנות
היה תענוג להעביר את הבוקר עם יפית, בצחוקים, ברוגע, בזרימה משותפת.
אני לא קלה, התעקשתי על עפרון עיניים משלי וגם לשים אותו עצמאית ויפית לא התעקשה איתי.
אחרי שיצאנו לצילומים (היה גשום אבל חםםםםםם)
יפית נשארה עם אמא שלי - והוציאה גם אותה מהממת.
היא חיכתה שאחזור ועשתה לי טאצ' אפים קטנים ואז נפרדנו לשלום.
לסיכום, ממליצה בחום בחום בחום בחום בחום
יפית נשמה גדולה.


----------



## תומישה (31/10/12)

האביזרים הם האנד מייד בידיי...


----------



## תומישה (31/10/12)

מסבירה מה היה בשיער... 
השיער היה מנופח למעלה 
מסביב שתי צמות שנסגרו בגולגול מאחור
שאר השיער היה פזור עם תלתלי בייבילייס,
חייבת לציין שלא החזיקו מעמד כל הלילה
מצד שני, יש לי שיער שמן וקפצתי המון 
וחיבקתי את כולם ולא עניין אותי כלום
על כל הקונסטילציה הזאת הייתה הינומה רוסית וסיכת פרח
שאני הכנתי ויפית סידרה שוליה כדי שתעטוף את הראש...

ויאללה - עוד תמונה!!!!


----------



## תומישה (31/10/12)

יאללה עפתי על עצמי במקום לעוף למקלחת 
תמונה אחרונה ודי


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (7/11/12)

למה לא המשכת? 
נכנסתי במיוחד לראות אם יש המשך..


----------

